# NSW - Conversion of non-Australian license



## gares (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been reading the information on the website of RTA and it says here: 

International drivers

that

You must also:

• Prove your NSW address,

• Prove your identity,

• Pass an eyesight test,

• Pass a knowledge test for each class of licence required, unless exempt,

• Pass a driving test for each class of licence required, unless exempt,

• Pay the licensing fee, and

• Have your photo taken by Roads and Maritime Services (replacing Roads and Traffic Authority) for your driver licence card.

The thing is, there seem to be three different tests:

1. Driver Knowledge Test.
2. Hazard Perception Test.
3. Driver Qualification Test.

So my question is, which of these three tests do we need to take if converting the license from home country to NSW license? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

All of them.

http://www.rta.nsw.gov.au/licensing/newtonsw/recognisedcountries.html

Recognised countries

Austria, Belgium, Canada, Croatia, Denmark, 
Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Guernsey, 
Ireland, Isle of Man (licences issued since 1 April 1991), Italy, Japan, Jersey, Luxembourg, 
Malta (licences issued since 2 January 2004), Netherlands, New Zealand (except where a paper licence is presented), Norway, Portugal, 
Singapore, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, United Kingdom, USA.

If you do hold a licence from a recognised country above and are exempt from licensing tests, it is recommended that you read the Road Users' Handbook and/or the Motorcycle Riders' Handbook to familiarise yourself with the current road rules in NSW.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have to take 2 computer based tests and one practical driving test, it is better to take a couple of driving lessons atleast, go through the website, they have the handbook plus test questions for the computer based test. You should know the road rules and follow them to the T. Melbourne is a little relaxed but Sydney i heard is very strict when it comes to Driving test.

It is suggested you drive for atleast 2 months before you take the driving test


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

From personal experience

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

From personal experience: if u have held ur overseas licence for more than three years and u're not from one of the recognised countries then NSW RTA require u to pass the driving knowledge test and the practical driving test.

Anjali, NSW does not require the hazard perception test to be passed..just one computer and one driving test..

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

gares said:


> The thing is, there seem to be three different tests:
> 1. Driver Knowledge Test.
> 2. Hazard Perception Test.
> 3. Driver Qualification Test.
> So my question is, which of these three tests do we need to take if converting the license from home country to NSW license? Many thanks in advance.


You don't need the Hazard Perception Test and the Driver Qualification Test (note this is different to the Driving Test) - those are meant for new learner drivers. 

If you already have a full licence from your home country and just need a conversion, the applicable tests are:
*1. Eyesight Test - done at RTA directly (they show you a board at the counter and ask you to read the letters)
2. Driver Knowledge Test - 45 mcq questions, pretty straightforward if you study up. All the possible questions of this test are HERE. Just go through them and you'll be fine.
3. Driving Test - about 40mins, you will need to drive through specific routes with an officer who will mark your performance. link above also has some tips*
All the best!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jumpjump said:


> You don't need the Hazard Perception Test and the Driver Qualification Test (note this is different to the Driving Test) - those are meant for new learner drivers.
> 
> If you already have a full licence from your home country and just need a conversion, the applicable tests are:
> *1. Eyesight Test - done at RTA directly (they show you a board at the counter and ask you to read the letters)
> ...


I am afraid that is not possible for him (Pakistan) as mentioned by Shel.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> All of them.
> 
> Licences from recognised countries < New residents of NSW < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services
> 
> ...



You missed out Taiwan, yesterday one of our forum member from Taiwan got his converted to NSW license.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> *It is suggested you drive for atleast 2 months before you take the driving *test


lol without a license how and where he should drive?


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

jre05 said:


> lol without a license how and where he should drive?


You can drive on your overseas driving license for 3 months, regardless of your country of license.


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

jre05 said:


> I am afraid that is not possible for him (Pakistan) as mentioned by Shel.


Hi jre05! Yes he actually can still convert his licence, just needs to sit for those 3 tests that I mentioned (eyesight, drivers knowledge, and driving test). 
Hazard perception and Driver Qualification Test (DQT) doesn't apply for overseas licence conversion.
The list of countries that Shel provided was for people who could be exempted from the tests altogether and just pop into the office to convert over the counter.

Quote from RTA: 
"Non Recognised Country
Holders of licences from all other countries not included in Recognised Country A or B must undertake computer and driving tests when applying for the equivalent class of NSW licence." - this is what I mean by the driving test and the drivers knowledge test.


----------

